

Dinner: Ruby Gem for local HTML includes (seeking pull requests) - daturkel
https://github.com/daturkel/dinner.rb

======
daturkel
I'm the author of this. I'm an undergrad who just built something I wanted to
use, especially to mimic some of the functionality in a tool I really like:
Hammer for Mac [0]. I'm totally self-taught with Ruby so don't expect any
ground-breaking code here, but thought it was something that might interest
HN-ers and I'd love to see community contributions to the codebase.

Right now the functionality is pretty basic. It works very well for compiling
includes in a flat file structure, but doesn't copy your stylesheets or JS
into the build folder (and flattens your structure if you have nested files).
These are things I plan to implement soon (or you can now!). I also plan to
implement support for the Listen gem so that it'll automatically compile on
detecting file changes, rather than requiring manually running it.

[0]: [http://hammerformac.com/](http://hammerformac.com/)

